# Nuts&Bolts guide



## rjlever (Oct 21, 2021)

#Nuts&Bolts put out guide "The Nuts and Bolts of Archery - A Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows" in 2010. It was simply a game-changer in my beginner's ability to shoot. However, the guide was from 2010. What is the most current version? Is there a link? 

Also, what are additional guides or video series that could help me as a novice target compound bow shooter advance in knowledge/ability?

The current hurdle I am facing in my growth is the setup is too good - no, really. My sight picture and posture are right on point just after drawing the bow. Dead center on the target and minimal movement. Then, by the time my old mind comprehends and begins the pull/push expansion that slowly squeezes the thumb trigger, the sight movement has become too great. Then I have to breathe out a little, then breath in a little, and hold. I can hit 9's consistently, but I know I could be shooting 10's and X's if I could have released sooner. 

Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rjlever said:


> #Nuts&Bolts put out guide "The Nuts and Bolts of Archery - A Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows" in 2010. It was simply a game-changer in my beginner's ability to shoot. However, the guide was from 2010. What is the most current version? Is there a link?
> 
> Also, what are additional guides or video series that could help me as a novice target compound bow shooter advance in knowledge/ability?
> 
> ...


I added more material to the end of Chapter 5, back in 2012.









Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Mizzo81 (3 mo ago)

Ahhh I needed this. I read this years ago but I need a refresher. Never had a press back then so it was all in theory in my head. I’m now saving for a total vise bow press/draw board. This will be printed or I may get a small tv screen and put it right up on the screen in the shop.


----------



## Cwalk1024 (6 mo ago)

Thank you Nuts and Bolts author!!! You spent a lot of time making it easier for all of us newbies to understand more of the lingo on AT. I have bought two books trying to learn how to tune my compound but this was better than both I bought. Thanks for all the time you put into this


----------



## Voluble (14 d ago)

Thank you, I was looking for something just like this and I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread!


----------

